
Google Finance Portfolios Going Away - wspeirs
https://support.google.com/finance/answer/7534448
======
gigatexal
Why?!? This is why I can’t place anything on Google’s infrastructure. Are they
going to deprecate infinite storage photos once their AI has learned enough?

